# Fullface Helme - Was fahrt ihr?



## Rema26 (26. Mai 2021)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Fullface für den Bikepark(generell Downhill und Freeride). Ich habe jedoch keinen Ansatz, welcher Helm gut ist und welcher schlecht. Mir ist bewusst, dass das wohl etwas sehr individuelles sein wird, wollte aber dennoch mal fragen. 
Was sind eure Lieblinge?
Ich freue mich auf Antworten, Daniel


----------



## Kadauz (27. Mai 2021)

Der, der passt  
Ne im Ernst, da hilft nur probieren. Ich persönlich steh auf Bluegrass, de passen mir sehr gut. Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Fox, TLD, IXS, oNeil, 100%, POC, Bell ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rema26 (27. Mai 2021)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Der, der passt
> Ne im Ernst, da hilft nur probieren. Ich persönlich steh auf Bluegrass, de passen mir sehr gut. Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Fox, TLD, IXS, oNeil, 100%, POC, Bell ...


Okay, danke. Werde ich dann mal wohl…
Hast du/Habt ihr Tipps für Geschäfte in denen man eine gute Auswahl hat? Alle bestellen und dann wieder zurückschicken würde ich aufgrund der Klimabilanz möglichst vermeiden wollen.


----------



## BadworldF29 (1. Juni 2021)

Fährst du schon einen normalen Helm? Ich fahre den IXS Trigger AM und hab mir jetzt den IXS Trigger FF MIPS gekauft. Passform 1:1. bin sehr zufrieden mit beiden Helmen. Der FF ist sehr leicht und gut belüftet.


----------



## strikemike (1. Juni 2021)

Ich hatte immer einen von Bell. Hatte, zumindest bei mir eine gute Passform und ist preislich noch im Rahmen. Kommt auch immer aufs Gewicht usw. an.


----------



## fone (8. Juni 2021)

Bell hat mir auch gepasst. leicht und günstig.
Dann immer T.H.E., gibts aber nimmer. 
Giro mag ich. IXS, Fox, 100% passt auch, ist aber riesig.

TLD zb passt leider einfach nicht - öfter versucht.

-> Ist egal, passen muss er und ich würde gucken, dass er nicht gerade 1,5kg wiegt.


----------



## Celestiale (9. Juni 2021)

BadworldF29 schrieb:


> Fährst du schon einen normalen Helm? Ich fahre den IXS Trigger AM und hab mir jetzt den IXS Trigger FF MIPS gekauft. Passform 1:1. bin sehr zufrieden mit beiden Helmen. Der FF ist sehr leicht und gut belüftet.


Ich fahr meistens auch den Trigger FF, bin super zufrieden mit dem Helm.

Nur an Tagen unter ~23°C, an denen ich Hardcore ballern will und mich komplett mit Protektoren zukleistere, fahre ich mit nem älteren, stabilen Fox Rampage, der ist aber kaum belüftet.


----------



## baconcookie (9. Juni 2021)

habe meine fox rampage letzte woche in rente geschickt nachm sturz.
der nächste wird ein leichter, zb fox proframe oder endura mt500


----------



## xyzHero (9. Juni 2021)

Rema26 schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Werde ich dann mal wohl…
> Hast du/Habt ihr Tipps für Geschäfte in denen man eine gute Auswahl hat? Alle bestellen und dann wieder zurückschicken würde ich aufgrund der Klimabilanz möglichst vermeiden wollen.



Zum Thema Klimabilanz müsste man mal evaluieren was sich besser darstellt. 
Im Worstcase fahren 80Kg Fahrer + 2000kg Auto zu einem oder mehreren Geschäften anstatt das 20kg Helme mit einem Transporter fahren, der sowieso unterwegs ist. 

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## fone (9. Juni 2021)

Moment! Heißt das etwas, es ist nicht klimafreundlicher, mit dem SUV zum Bauernhof auf dem Land zu fahren, um dort 2L Milch und 10 Eier zu kaufen?


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Juni 2021)

Hab mir nun auch mal einen gekauft, da immer öfter im Park. Bin da recht anspruchslos, hab nur günstig (80€ statt 100€) und nach Farbe gekauft. Uvex HLMT 10 in blue-fire, Größe L 58-60cm.

Fiel am Geißkopf vor ner Woche überwiegend positiv auf, nur etwas eng an den Backen, aber das trägt sich wohl ein.





						Radhelme
					

Auf dem Asphalt, im Gelände oder durch die City: Egal wo du unterwegs bist, uvex hat den passenden Helm für dich. Jetzt entdecken!




					www.uvex-sports.com
				




Wiegt in Größe L 960g. Kann das Gewicht nicht einschätzen da keinen Vergleich bisher aber störte mich 0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (14. Juni 2021)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Hab mir nun auch mal einen gekauft, da immer öfter im Park. Bin da recht anspruchslos, hab nur günstig (80€ statt 100€) und nach Farbe gekauft. Uvex HLMT 10 in blue-fire, Größe L 58-60cm.
> 
> Fiel am Geißkopf vor ner Woche überwiegend positiv auf, nur etwas eng an den Backen, aber das trägt sich wohl ein.
> 
> ...




Gewicht ist gut.


----------



## Deleted 586533 (14. Juni 2021)

Bell Super 2R. (inzwischen als Nachfolger 3R auf dem Markt)
Kinnbügel lässt sich abnehmen für den Uphill.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. Juni 2021)

Was ist denn der günstigste Einstieg?


----------



## Deleted 586533 (14. Juni 2021)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Was ist denn der günstigste Einstieg?


40€ bei Amazon

YYSY Motorrad Crosshelm Set mit Brille Handschuhe Maske Korallenvlies Handtuch Motorrad Netz, Schwarz Grün Fullface MTB Helm Kinder Cross Helm,Unisex Fahrrad Enduro Downhill BMX Off Road (XL 60-61CM) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08N66BPTB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_QSFGG8M3HE589E1M0XDT?psc=1


----------



## Deleted 586533 (14. Juni 2021)

Wobei ich wenns wirklich auf jeden € ankommt lieber einen gebrauchten ohne Sturzschäden nehmen würde, als einen von Amazon ohne Prüfnorm.






						MTB Helm: 467 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

MTB Helm ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 467 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




meinen Bell hab ich auch aus dem Bikemarkt - der hat jemand bei der 2. Ausfahrt gedrückt und war komplett unverkratzt für 70€.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (14. Juni 2021)

Mir geht's nur primär darum einen zu haben falls es in den Bikepark geht. Sonst trag ich nur Halbschale, fahre aber auch nur Trail bzw Enduro Light.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefkuehlpizza (14. Juni 2021)

bikenerd_301 schrieb:


> 40€ bei Amazon



Die Ausrüstung soll ihm im Zweifelsfall das Leben retten und nicht beim ersten Bordstein vom Kopf bröseln.


----------



## Kadauz (14. Juni 2021)

Günstig und brauchbar sind z.B. Bluegrass Intox, 661 Comp, IXS Xact, Bell Sanction. Mehr muss man für einen FF eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Es sei denn man legt Wert auf etwas weniger Gewicht und mehr Features. Und dass MIPS (in der Praxis) so viel mehr bringt, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 586533 (14. Juni 2021)

Tiefkuehlpizza schrieb:


> Die Ausrüstung soll ihm im Zweifelsfall das Leben retten und nicht beim ersten Bordstein vom Kopf bröseln.


Das war auch eher als Witz gemeint.
Bevor ich mit dem 40€ China Helm in Bikepark gehe würde ich lieber einen verschwitzten Leihhelm mit Sturmhaube nehmen.


----------



## phijan99 (14. Juni 2021)

Poc Coron Air Carbon Spin. Mega geiler Helm


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche einen 7idP Project 23 ABS gekauft. Passt mir prima, nicht allzu schwer ca. 860g, gut belüftet und gabs auf Amazon für 98,-€. Normal liegt der Straßenpreis bei 120€. Ist mein „Zweithelm“ für den Bikepark, normal fahr ich einen Bell Super 3R mit abnehmbare Kinnbügel. Den fahr ich aber jetzt nur noch auf Singletrails. Nach einem Sturz seitlich auf den Kopf mit höherer Geschwindigkeit im Bikepark wollte ich einen Helm mit Downhill Zulassung. Ich hatte das Gefühl das bei dem Sturz der Bell Super 3R den Aufschlag nicht genug „gedämpft“ hat. Sicher nur eine subjektive Entscheidung, aber ich hab mich letztes Jahr mit dem Bell bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten nicht mehr wohl gefühlt.








						Project 23 - ABS
					

7 Protection (7iDP) PROJECT.23 ABS - Full Face DH/Enduro/E-Bike MTB Helmet With it 23 full-bore vents, hardshell construction for added protection and weighing in at just 860 grams (size Large), the Project.23 ABS will keep you comfortable super safe and ventilated.




					7idp.co.uk


----------



## fone (15. Juni 2021)

bikenerd_301 schrieb:


> Das war auch eher als Witz gemeint.
> Bevor ich mit dem 40€ China Helm in Bikepark gehe würde ich lieber einen verschwitzten Leihhelm mit Sturmhaube nehmen.


Grundsätzlich sind viele günstige Marken-Helme auch nur Styropor mit einer Plastikhülle außen rum. Das kann man vermutlich auch für 40€ realisieren.
Aber so ein Carbonhelm macht schon mehr her.

Scheiße. Das war 2009. Wo ist die Zeit hin?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (15. Juni 2021)

Ich verstehe den "Witz" dahinter auch nicht. Helm ist vom Prinzip her erstmal Helm und schützt die Birne. In erster Linie soll das nur die Eintrittskarte für den Bikepark sein, die hometrails fahre ich mit Halbschale - ich habe nicht vor wie ein DH Profi zu shredden und den Luftraum zu erobern, eher schöne halbwegs naturbelassene Trails fahren. Da reicht eigentlich auch der Trail-Helm und ein paar Knieschoner. Aber so lassen sie einen dort nicht fahren - verständlicherweise. Aber die Aufzählung von @Kadauz ist hilfreich, Helme um 70-90€ sind auch noch im Budget.


----------



## k0p3 (15. Juni 2021)

Habe gestern zum ersten Mal den FOX RPC Daiz in Bad Hindelang getestet.
Der ist zwar recht teuer und schwer, vermittelt aber durch seine tolle Polsterung eine unglaubliche Sicherheit. Nichts wackelt, zwickt oder drückt. Schwitzen tut man zwar etwas, hält sich aber in Grenzen. Nur das Auf- und Absetzen ist wegen der Enge der Hartschale etwas schwierig. Am Anfang dachte ich, der wäre viel zu eng. Da darf man sich aber nicht täuschen lassen, weil sich das nach kurzer Tragezeit gibt.

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem RPC und im Vergleich zum MET Parachute, Parachute MCR und Leat DBX 4.0 nochmals eine andere Klasse.
Der Preis schreckte mich zwar erstmal ab, im Sale gibt's den teilweise aber auch für 300€.

Auch wenn viele das jetzt anders sehen und meinen, dass ein 60-80€ Helm dicke ausreicht... Es ist zwar wesentlich besser als nichts, aber im direkten Vergleich liegen da wirklich Welten  Meilen dazwischen.
Lieber fahre im kompletten Decathlon Outfit rum, als an den Protektoren zu sparen. Rockrider Zeugs habe ich tatsächlich auch. Teilweise recht vernünftig, nur komische Schnitte 

Just My two cents


----------



## Ganther (15. Juni 2021)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche. Nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch am Wochenende steht fest das ich mir einen eigenen Helm zulegen werde, anstatt zu leihen. Ausgeben würde ich 90-200€

@der Trixxer 
der 7idp gefällt mir echt ganz gut. Preis, Gewicht, Belüftung scheint alles zu passen.
Wie findest du den Verschluss? Dachte immer FF Helme haben nicht diesen "normalen" Klickverschluss.
Wie hoch geht das Visier für den Fall das ich die Gopro dort anbringen will?
Fällt dir sonst noch etwas erwähnenswertes ein was man zum Helm sagen kann?


----------



## fone (15. Juni 2021)

k0p3 schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele das jetzt anders sehen und meinen, dass ein 60-80€ Helm dicke ausreicht... Es ist zwar wesentlich besser als nichts, aber im direkten Vergleich liegen da wirklich Welten dazwischen.


Den genannten Fox kene ich zwar nicht, aber ich finde nicht, dass zwischen einem >400€ TLD und einem <150€ Giro (aktuelle Preise nicht im Kopf) Welten liegen. Natürlich kostet der "Designer" und das Carbon mehr als der Grafik-Azubi und das PVC. Aber bei ähnlicher Konsistenz der Polster und gutem Sitz wird der Unterschied von Innen geringer sein als von Außen.

Ich muss auch nicht immer das billigste haben und zahle auch gern mal mehr, das heißt aber nicht, dass ich die günstigeren Teile nicht für tauglich halten würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k0p3 (15. Juni 2021)

fone schrieb:


> Den genannten Fox kene ich zwar nicht, aber ich finde nicht, dass zwischen einem >400€ TLD und einem <150€ Giro (aktuelle Preise nicht im Kopf) Welten liegen.



OK, in Meilen korrigiert. 
Ich schrieb von 60-80€ Helmen, nicht von bis 150€.

Die von mir genannten Helme hatte ich die letzten Jahre und kann deswegen zumindest aus erster Hand für mich vergleichen. Wenn natürlich nur subjektiv. 

Aber who knows... Vielleicht ist auch nur der Preis schuld und ich muss mir den Kauf irgendwie schönreden.


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Juni 2021)

Ganther schrieb:


> Ich bin auch auf der Suche. Nach dem ersten Bikeparkbesuch am Wochenende steht fest das ich mir einen eigenen Helm zulegen werde, anstatt zu leihen. Ausgeben würde ich 90-200€
> 
> @der Trixxer
> der 7idp gefällt mir echt ganz gut. Preis, Gewicht, Belüftung scheint alles zu passen.
> ...


Ich mag diese Art Verschlüsse. Gopro habe ich keine, weis nicht ob das passt. Das Visier ist nicht verstellbar.


----------



## fone (15. Juni 2021)

Am Verschluss würde ich die Entscheidung nicht fest machen.


----------



## der Trixxer (15. Juni 2021)

Das wichtigste ist die Passform.  Habe noch nen alten Bell rumliegen, der hat unter 70€ gekostet und drückt nach 10 Jahren immer noch. Preis ist nicht alles. Deswegen bin ich froh das mir der 7idP gut passt.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (15. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich suche einen FF-Helm,
Nun hab ich einen relativ kleinen Kopf.
trage als Halbschale momentan den POC Tectal XS-S . Als Orientierung….
Budget bis 200€ nicht als zu teuer wäre schön.

danke für eure Rückmeldungen !
Fahre momentan ENDURO… relativer Anfänger und im August gehts in den Bikepark nach Sölden.


----------



## Ganther (17. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand den Bell Transfer? Ich finde nirgends die Verschlussart. Das einzige was ich nämlich nicht will sind diese doppel D-Ringe.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Juni 2021)

Gibt es einen Grund dafür? Ich würde nie mehr einen FF holen ohne DD. Nach etwas Übung lässt sich der  schneller aus und anziehen als einer mit Klickverschluss. Außerdem kann man ihn einhändig schließen und mit Handschuhen bestens bedienen. Probiers aus, sollte kein Ausschlusskriterium sein.


----------



## Ganther (17. Juni 2021)

@Kadauz
Echt? Ich muss dazu sagen ich hatte noch keinen. Aber ich stell mir das richtig fummelig vor.
Einhändig schließen?
Eventuell verstehe ich da etwas falsch bei einem DD Verschluss?

Edit: Da ich ja nicht festgefahren bin und DD Verschluss nichts schlechtes zu sein scheint fällt das dann doch nicht raus. Trotzdem bleibt die Frage ob jemand weiß welche Verschlussart der Bell Transfer hat.


----------



## Kadauz (17. Juni 2021)

Ganther schrieb:


> @Kadauz
> Echt? Ich muss dazu sagen ich hatte noch keinen. Aber ich stell mir das richtig fummelig vor.
> Einhändig schließen?
> Eventuell verstehe ich da etwas falsch bei einem DD Verschluss?
> ...


Man öffnet ja nicht komplett den Verschluss wenn man den Helm absetzt. Sondern zieht nur an einer Lasche und macht damit den Riemen so weit, dass man den Helm absetzen kann. Nach dem Aufsetzen zieht man die Lasche (mit einer Hand) einfach wieder zu.

Der Bell Sanction hatte zumindest in der Vergangenheit einen DD Verschluss. Der war aber beim Sanction 9 leider so kurz, dass man ihn tatsächlich komplett öffnen musste beim Absetzen (=NoGo). Eventuell wurde das in den neueren Versionen gefixt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heino77 (1. Juli 2021)

Hat irgendwer den Leatt DBX 8.0?
Finde ich sehr interessant durch die EC2205 Zertifizierung und dennoch vergleichsweise niedrigem Gewicht, nur finde ich überhaupt keine Reviews oder Tests.


----------



## Paradiddel (6. Juli 2021)

Ich fahre den IXS Trigger FF Fullfacehelm. Sehr leicht, gut belüftet und auch an heißen Tagen gut zu tragen und hat mich bei nem Sturz auf den Kopf schon einmal gut geschützt.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (10. Juli 2021)

Ich hab nun auch den Ixs Trigger FF MIPS , eigentlich auch in der passenden Größe , nur ich komm mir vor , als wäre mein Kopf zu klein obwohl es die richtigen Maße sind. Darf der Helm ein wenig wackeln oder so gar nicht?


----------



## der Trixxer (10. Juli 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Ich hab nun auch den Ixs Trigger FF MIPS , eigentlich auch in der passenden Größe , nur ich komm mir vor , als wäre mein Kopf zu klein obwohl es die richtigen Maße sind. Darf der Helm ein wenig wackeln oder so gar nicht?


Hat der Trigger nicht ein Einstellrad wie ein Halbschalenhelm? Kannst du da nicht den Helm noch enger machen? 
Ein Fullface ohne Einstellrad sollte schon satt sitzen, ähnlich einem Motorrad Helm. Aber das ist genau der Grund warum ich mir für den Bikepark einen Fullface Helm ohne diesen Halbschalen Aufbau gekauft habe. Mein Bell Super 3 sitzt auch etwas locker und ich muß ordentlich am Rad drehen und habe dann das Gefühl das er nur um die Stirn rum enger wird. Das führt zu Kopfschmerzen. Mein 7idP Project 23 sitzt perfekt am ganzen Kopf. Da brauchts kein Einstellrädchen.


----------



## everywhere.local (10. Juli 2021)

War Mips-Diskussion schon?
Ich bin dafür.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (10. Juli 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Hat der Trigger nicht ein Einstellrad wie ein Halbschalenhelm? Kannst du da nicht den Helm noch enger machen?
> Ein Fullface ohne Einstellrad sollte schon satt sitzen, ähnlich einem Motorrad Helm. Aber das ist genau der Grund warum ich mir für den Bikepark einen Fullface Helm ohne diesen Halbschalen Aufbau gekauft habe. Mein Bell Super 3 sitzt auch etwas locker und ich muß ordentlich am Rad drehen und habe dann das Gefühl das er nur um die Stirn rum enger wird. Das führt zu Kopfschmerzen. Mein 7idP Project 23 sitzt perfekt am ganzen Kopf. Da brauchts kein Einstellrädchen.


Ja genau , das hab ich auch gut zugedreht , wie gesagt , schlecht sitzen tut er nicht , nur ich weiß halt nicht wie es sein muss… z.B wegen der Enge halt 🙈 vielleicht Probier ich eine Nummer kleiner zu kaufen und es dann zu testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Trixxer (10. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht auch ein anderes Modell als Vergleich probieren, wie z.B. Endura MT500 Fullface, Fox Proframe oder den Leatt dbx enduro 4.0. Oder, meine subjektive Meinung, einen leichten „richtigen“ Fullface um die 900g.


----------



## Tobcinio7 (10. Juli 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ein anderes Modell als Vergleich probieren, wie z.B. Endura MT500 Fullface, Fox Proframe oder den Leatt dbx enduro 4.0. Oder, meine subjektive Meinung, einen leichten „richtigen“ Fullface um die 900g.


Ja , aber was wäre da für eine Alternative? 
Leatt DBX 4.0 Dh hat mir leider nicht gepasst…


----------



## tkbanker (11. Juli 2021)

Ich werfe den mal in den Ring. https://www.ebay.de/itm/36186384286...D0rYZJpkuGw68wCk3rtp5gdmplCRoW0gaAnbXEALw_wcB

Mir geht es wie dem TE. Ich habe einen sehr guten Trail Helm und habe den nur für die Bikeparks gebraucht, die FF vorschreiben.


----------



## der Trixxer (11. Juli 2021)

Tobcinio7 schrieb:


> Ja , aber was wäre da für eine Alternative?
> Leatt DBX 4.0 Dh hat mir leider nicht gepasst…


Da kann ich dir nicht helfen, nachdem mein erster Versuch der Project 23 ABS von 7idP gleich super gepasst hat und ich das Glück hatte den für 98€ in Amazon zu kaufen habe ich keinen anderen probiert. Nachdem das mein Zweithelm ist, den ich maximal 10-15 mal im Jahr nutze, wollte ich keine 300€ ausgeben aber trotzdem einen leichten und Downhill zertifizierten Helm haben.


----------



## schuberth1 (12. Juli 2021)

Spricht etwas dagegen mit einem Moto Cross Helm zu fahren? Ich habe noch einen schönen Lazer aus den MX Zeiten übrig. Vorteile - den kann ich dann auf dem Roller oder Motorrad auch noch verwenden.


----------



## der Trixxer (12. Juli 2021)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Spricht etwas dagegen mit einem Moto Cross Helm zu fahren? Ich habe noch einen schönen Lazer aus den MX Zeiten übrig. Vorteile - den kann ich dann auf dem Roller oder Motorrad auch noch verwenden.


Ist halt schwerer, größer und nicht so gut belüftet. Habe einen O‘neal Motorradhelm und als Vergleich eine O‘neal Downhill Helm zu Hause. Sehen ähnlich aus, aber meinen Motorrad Helm würde ich nicht im Bikepark fahren wollen. Die Polsterung ist viel dicker und die Aussenschale baut auch größer.


----------



## schuberth1 (12. Juli 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Ist halt schwerer, größer und nicht so gut belüftet. Habe einen O‘neal Motorradhelm und als Vergleich eine O‘neal Downhill Helm zu Hause. Sehen ähnlich aus, aber meinen Motorrad Helm würde ich nicht im Bikepark fahren wollen. Die Polsterung ist viel dicker und die Aussenschale baut auch größer.


Für den Bikepark spielt doch Größe und Gewicht keine Rolle, geht ja nur bergab. Hochtreten wollte ich damit auch nicht.
Auf der Motocross kommt man ja auch damit klar. Dafür ist die Sicherheit doch noch um einiges höher.


----------



## MarKurte (12. Juli 2021)

der Trixxer schrieb:


> Das wichtigste ist die Passform.  Habe noch nen alten Bell rumliegen, der hat unter 70€ gekostet und drückt nach 10 Jahren immer noch. Preis ist nicht alles. Deswegen bin ich froh das mir der 7idP gut passt.


So sehe ich das auch. Die Passform ist nicht nur für Komfort, sondern auch für die Sicherheit von Relevanz! 
Schützen tun auch die 90 Euro fullface mit passender Norm. 

Meine prios beim helmkauf sind:
1. Passform 
2. Gewicht 
3. Optik 

Preislich muss man dann immer abwägen. Ich persönlich würde lieber 100 Euro mehr für einen Fullface ausgeben, der optimal passt und keine Bleikugel ist. Beim Preis sollte man sich natürlich auch die frage stellen, wie häufig man auf die fresse fliegt und einen neuen Helm braucht.


----------



## fone (12. Juli 2021)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Spricht etwas dagegen mit einem Moto Cross Helm zu fahren? Ich habe noch einen schönen Lazer aus den MX Zeiten übrig. Vorteile - den kann ich dann auf dem Roller oder Motorrad auch noch verwenden.


Nein, spricht nichts dagegen. Sind halt meist so 500g schwerer als MTB Helme. Schön vollgeschwitzt auf dem Roller verwenden - kann man machen.


----------



## Heino77 (12. Juli 2021)

Heino77 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer den Leatt DBX 8.0?
> Finde ich sehr interessant durch die EC2205 Zertifizierung und dennoch vergleichsweise niedrigem Gewicht, nur finde ich überhaupt keine Reviews oder Tests.


Habe den DBX 8.0 am Wochenende das erste Mal getestet.
Der Helm ist in L genau 1175g schwer. Also gleich schwer wie ein 100% Aircraft Mips in L.
Trägt sich unglaublich angenehm und hat wirklich voluminöse Wangenpolster.
Das Helmvolumen ist deutlich größer als beim Aircraft. Das resultiert in besserer Polsterung und mehr Schutz.
Die Belüftung ist ähnlich komfortable beim beim Aircraft. Brillen passen eher nur die Leatt. Die Racecraft passt nicht unbedingt und verhedert sich oft. 
Alles in Allem bin ich sehr zufrieden und fühle mich nochmal ein wenig sicherer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blockschubser (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich wollte mir nun auch mal langsam noch einen leichten Fullface für den gelegentlichen Besuch im Bikepark zulegen.
Hatte auch schon einige hier aber bisher noch keinen der wirklich gut gepasst hat.

Würde gern mal einen Leatt dbx 4.0 bzw. die neuen Gravity 4.0 testen, habt ihr Ideen wo es die noch zu bestellen gibt?


----------

